# Possible Eurotunnel Strike.....



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Warning posted on the Dover Ferries Photo Forum pages:

_Be warned that Dover port and the ferries could be extremely busy next week due to a proposed strike by Eurotunnel for 1 week (7th-14th aug). For what reason i dont know but the ferry companies and Port of Dover yesterday recieved warnings from the tunnel of the high possibility of industrial action!_

NOW - if this is true, I find it utterly hilarious!!!!!

Eurotunnel buys SeaFrance (the ships and some of the people...) and what happens? A STRIKE IS CALLED :lol: :lol: :lol:

Absolutely beggars belief!!!!

I will have a dig around and see if I can't find out anything more concrete.............

Carl


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just spoken to Eurotunnel, they have no information and have received no indication in their Contact Centre.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Vote was taken in july re sacking of a driver diagnosed with cancer

http://www.unitetheunion.org/news__events/latest_news/eurotunnel_in_strike_vote_over.aspx

Dave p


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

According to that link the ballot started on 19th July and ran for two weeks. That would mean that the ballot closes today and would need to be checked and announced. I believe that according to UK law there has to be a minimum of 7 days notice of a strike otherwise it is illegal.
If that is the case then the dates quoted in the opening post cannot be met. This would then be in line with the information that I received from Eurotunnel.
Still may not help as we are due to travel on 12th August.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

More info for you -

It seems they sacked a driver who had asked for holidays after an appointment to get some cancerous lesions removed. Apparently the holiday wasn't granted. He was then signed off sick and when Eurotunbel found out he had been abroad whilst sick they sacked him. Now I'm sure there us more to this story than meets the eye. But the long and short of it is that unite union are recommending the drivers strike during August thereby ensuring maximum disruption.

BUT FRENCH DRIVERS are calling a strike ????

http://www.travelmole.com/news_feature.php?news_id=1149082

Eurotunnel is putting emergency plans into place to cope with threatened strike action by French employees over this bank holiday weekend.

French unions are demanding a pay rise of 8% or will call a stoppage.

The cross channel rail link has suspended sales of tickets for the bank holiday period in light of the strike threat.

More than 25,000 vehicles, carrying around 100,000 people, are expected to use the service over the three days.

Eurotunnel says it hopes to rely on its British drivers to run services as usual, but has suspended extra ticket sales to ease the situation.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that was august 2011 Mavis


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

locovan said:


> More info for you -
> 
> It seems they sacked a driver who had asked for holidays after an appointment to get some cancerous lesions removed. Apparently the holiday wasn't granted. He was then signed off sick and when Eurotunbel found out he had been abroad whilst sick they sacked him. Now I'm sure there us more to this story than meets the eye. But the long and short of it is that unite union are recommending the drivers strike during August thereby ensuring maximum disruption.
> 
> ...


Is this accurate? The date at the top is 2012 but the date at the bottom and the comments are 2011 :?

Its not BH weekend until the end of the month.

Edit - Bognormike can obviously type faster than me


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And I saw it when I posted the current information. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> More info for you -
> 
> It seems they sacked a driver who had asked for holidays after an appointment to get some cancerous lesions removed. Apparently the holiday wasn't granted. He was then signed off sick and when Eurotunbel found out he had been abroad whilst sick they sacked him. Now I'm sure there us more to this story than meets the eye. But the long and short of it is that unite union are recommending the drivers strike during August thereby ensuring maximum disruption.
> 
> .


yes, more to it than just as reported by the union; he is a union official as well! A bit silly to call a strike when things like this should be sorted through the grievances procedures.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry I cant edit it out now but yes it has todays date at the top and 2011 at the bottom --so sorry for the wrong info --


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> Sorry I cant edit it out now but yes it has todays date at the top and 2011 at the bottom --so sorry for the wrong info --


no probs Mavis - very misleading because it puts current date at the top, with the date of article at the bottom!


----------

